# Fertilizing new set up



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, experts !

How long do you think one should wait before starting to fertilize new set up ?**I see ada's set 1 is recommended to be used for almost 3 months.**As far as I know it does not contain any NPK.**How long do you usually wait ?**What serves as a hint that it's time to start fertilizing ?

Thanks, experts !!!


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

If you are using a inert substrate, I would start as soon as you plant.

If you are using a nutrient rich substrate, that is a much harder question.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with snickle. I use Soilmaster, which is inert, and I start fertilizing as soon as I get it set up. Usually I go light on quantities of fertilizers for a couple of doses, but then increase to the full EI dosages. ADA's system is completely different, so how to handle that depends on a lot of things.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I always fertilise from day one, though I've never used the ADA system so can't comment on that.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies !

I am planning to use Eco-Complete. I've read on this forum that it's "almost" inert compared to ADA substrate. What is your opinion ? Would you start fetrilizing from day one with Eco-Complete ?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

It is definitely not inert and it is known to leak all kinds of chemicals in unpredictable rates as described by people posting experience with it.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Edward said:


> It is definitely not inert and it is known to leak all kinds of chemicals in unpredictable rates as described by people posting experience with it.


Edward, I imagine this may also be the case with using Fluorite. Given that PPS-Pro recipe uses very limited quantities of the fert compounds, would it still be adviseable to use PPS-Pro if one has one of these substrates??? I would imagine that testing in these situations and monitoring would be of the utmost importance, not to mention water changes in order to avoid an imbalance and problems down the line.

Thank you.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Flourite seems to be inert, no problems reported there. If you know your substrate is leaking some chemical you need to monitor that element and keep it under control. PPS-Pro is designed to work very well with all substrates. It is a balanced mix of essential plant nutrients to be dosed daily without the need for testing.



Thank you
Edward


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Edward said:


> Hi
> Flourite seems to be inert, no problems reported there. If you know your substrate is leaking some chemical you need to monitor that element and keep it under control. PPS-Pro is designed to work very well with all substrates. It is a balanced mix of essential plant nutrients to be dosed daily without the need for testing.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Edward. Actually, I am using Schultz Aquatic Soil covered by a layer of fluorite. Although Schultz Aquatic Soil is said to be inert, I read somewhere about someone claiming that the Schultz Aquatic Soil was absorbing phosphates and other things like a magnet and then leaching them back into the water in mass quantities and creating problems. I should have bookmarked the link 
:doh: 
I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that this is not the case.


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

Did anyone come to a conclusion on when to start dosing when using ADA substrate, if not using the ADA ferts?? 

I use the EI dosing on all my other tanks & would like to continue to do so W/ the ADA substrate. 
According to other threads Brighty K is merely trace ?? as recommended for the first 3 Mnths.... Would excel replace this or Plantex CSM ??


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

ADA substrate with EI from day one if fine, as long as 30ppm CO2 is maintained and you are planted heavily from the outset.

Brighty K is a source of potassium only, and de-chlorinator.

Excel is liquid source of carbon, no trace or potassium (K).

Plantex CSM is a source of trace.

Other popular traces are Tropica Plant Nutrition (formerly Tropica Master Grow - TMG) and Seachem Flourish.


----------

